
MIT Challenge - ph0rque
http://www.scotthyoung.com/blog/mit-challenge/
======
vonsydov
How old are you ?

I def feel much more smarter than I was when I was in school--in terms of
solving problems. I think for a large part you just become more creative as
you age and you're able to cut through the jargon and simplify the given
problem. You also get much better at consuming technical and scientific
information.

Getting the curriculum done in 12 mths would be a challenge. Don't forget the
projects though :) A lot of classes have that.

!! Its a great experiment though !!

I didn't go to school at mit, but i did get my masters there. But, I what I'd
say that my undergrad was a complete 4 yr waste of time and i'd rather pick
and choose what I want to learn rather than get indoctrinated by idiots.

But the crowd at MIT is pretty good though.

------
cal5k
Are you planning to do each course sequentially, one at a time?

Also, do all of these have lecture videos or do many require just reading and
following the curriculum?

------
ekm2
8.012 is a lot more interesting than 8.01

